# !!.:GIMP~Tutorials.:!!



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 14, 2008)

*This Thread :- !!.:GIMP~art:.!! (Bandwidth Warning) has become indistinct (all thing get mixed up) so I am creating this thread this thread :- !!.:GIMP~Tutorials.:!! specially for GIMP Tutorials.

**!!.:GIMP~art:.!! (Bandwidth Warning) - Only for showing your arts that you made.
**!!.:GIMP~Tutorials.:!! - Only for posting tutorials.*

* 
Rules for tutorial writer/tutorial poster:-

1. If you have made any tutorial then post that here or if u get any good tutorial in the net then post the tutorial along with the source..
2. Providing of outcome of the tutorial is necessary.
3. Use as simple language as u can use while writing the tutorial..
4. Try to prevent spelling as well as grammar mistake..



--------------------------------------------------------------------**

Photo to Cartoon Tutorial:-**

1. Open the image u want to convert to Cartoon.
2. Click on Layer -> Duplicate Layer.
3. Select the new Layer.
4. Click on Filters -> Edge-Detect -> Edge
5. Select Sobel
6. Amount should be 2.0
7. Black should be checked.
8. Click on Layers-> Colors -> Invert
9. Open Layers Dialog -> Change the Layer Mode to Divide.
10. See the result and Enjoy...

Experiment with Layer mode settings to get more cool results.

Source : Myself (Krazzy Warrior)
 
Outcome Of This Tutorial

**--------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2008)

*indistinct* would mean you in soviet russia? 

Lets see a better tutorial, and what's it doing outside tutorial sub-forum anyway?


----------



## skippednote (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool keep up the great stuff


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

nice...i will post an excerpt soon


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

Lolz Text effect
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/1sampletext.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/22TaDaItsComplete.jpg

Source: *visio159.com/2008/08/15/lolz-text-effect-using-gimp/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2008)

Trying that out T159.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

A tutorial for some good tab button am writing now *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/2FillGradient.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/14theSexyTab.jpg

Link to the Tutorial: *visio159.com/2008/08/17/nice-button-using-gimp/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

*Reflection Filter*

*Reflection Filter*

*gimp-tutorials.net/files/refelction.png

*This filter could help you save some time for those web 2.0 reflection effects.*

*This script was written by otavio.*

*How to install* : Download the file attached below unzip the file *gimp-reflection.scm* and place it in your *gimp scripts directory *(C:\Program Files\GIMP\2.0\share\gimp\2.0\scripts).

*How to Use* : You will find the filter under * Filters > Decor > Reflection*

*gimp-tutorials.net/downloads/downbutton.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^scripts rocks in GIMP !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ aare T159 koi accha tutorial post kar na..


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^time milne par kuch naya try karta hoon.

tab tak experiment kar !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

main abhi ek bahut aacha art bana raha hu... hope will finish the art till tomorrow..

aapna ye post delete kar de.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=916283&postcount=3


----------

